# Got my day 2 blood test soon!!!!



## sjay (Feb 5, 2010)

I know it sounds silly, getting excited about a blood test. But I can't help it!!


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Sjay- I know how what you mean- it is the start of the journey   x


----------



## sjay (Feb 5, 2010)

thank you kirst01  

this is the first time i've ever wanted my period to come!! lol


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

I know..and with mine it seemed to take ages!!! But it will!!!!  

x


----------

